
Python SMS API:  Zeep Mobile  - iamelgringo
http://zeepmobile.com/
======
Erwin
The "catch" being: "Zeep Mobile supports this service by attaching
40-character teaser advertisements to each message sent to your users' mobile
phones. Your users have the option to respond with the appropriate trigger
word to receive more information about the advertisement."

I'm not sure what this has over <http://www.textmarks.com/> \-- which seems
more flexible and has been recommended here (mind you, I haven't used TM so
maybe they send out ads too -- but there seems to be nearly 1000 apps running
of TM already).

------
johnrob
Not sure if these guys read HN, but in case they do I have advice: read the
tmobile playbook right now or be prepared to enter a world of hurt.

------
mariorz
This is interesting. I wish I had something like this 5 years ago. I think
Internet phones will eventually destroy SMS.

------
siculars
this is great news. congrats! hopefully if this works out you expand as a
service and allow organizations to acquire their own shortcodes/numbers. if
you can abstract the nonsense and provide a robust api i think you have a win.

